# Agua sanitaria - fontanería



## byte2

Hola a todos. ¿Existe en inglés la expresión agua sanitaria referida a aguas limpias? ¿Cómo se traduce, por favor?

Esta es la frase: 

distribuyendo componentes para instalaciones de calefacción y agua sanitaria en la Península Ibérica.

y éste es mi intento: :blush:


distributing heating and sanitary water components in the Iberia Peninsula.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## begoña fernandez

De acuerdo con Byte2. Sanitary water, pero in the Iberian Peninsula.

saludos
BF


----------



## rholt

If "agua sanitaria" means water for drinking then it is "potable water".


----------



## cirrus

Mi intento: 
distribuyendo componentes para instalaciones de calefacción y agua sanitaria en la Península Ibérica.
Distributing heating and plumbing components across the Iberian peninsula/ across Iberia.  Es que si no se trata agua, no es cosa de fontaneros, ¿no?


----------



## SFO

In technical English, "sanitary water" refers to waste water, also known as "gray water," that would come from showers, food preparation, etc.

Saludos!


----------



## begoña fernandez

rholt said:


> If "agua sanitaria" means water for drinking then it is "potable water".


 
Hola rholt, 

sería drinkable water.

saludos
BF


----------



## byte2

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. A ver si afino un poco más. 

en ese contexto que os di, agua sanitaria hace referencia al agua (fría o caliente) que se utiliza en los baños (lavabos, bidés, bañeras, duchas...).

Ahora bien, en realidad el término que estoy buscando es un poco más global, porque la empresa también tiene en su catálogo productos destinados a instalaciones de fontanería para lavadoras, lavaplatos, grifos de cocina, etc.

En ese caso no sé si watter supply sería más preciso.

Se admiten sugerencias.

Mil gracias


----------



## cirrus

Lo que describes es todo plumbing.  Tanto el trabajo como las cosas instaladas: aljibes, tubos, bombas, grifos y conectores, radiadores etc son plumbing.  Si tienes una gotera tienes faulty plumbing - es una palabra bastante general.


----------



## Zipampa

Hola a todo el mundo!! sabe alguien como puedo traducir a ingles "deposito sanitario?" thanks


----------



## mora

Hola

'Agua sanitaria' es agua de consumo humano, es 'agua potable', que es *'potable water'. *

'Sanitary water', en inglés, significa, 'agua negra y desecho' que es agua* no apto para el consumo humano*. 
 
_Distributing components for heating and water supply installations throughout  the Iberian peninsula. _

Mora


----------



## rholt

Chevere. Gracias, Mora.


----------



## chics

byte2 said:


> En ese contexto que os di, "agua sanitaria" hace referencia al agua (fría o caliente) que se utiliza en los baños (lavabos, bidés, bañeras, duchas...).
> 
> Ahora bien, en realidad el término que estoy buscando es un poco más global, porque la empresa también tiene en su catálogo productos destinados a instalaciones de fontanería para lavadoras, lavaplatos, grifos de cocina, etc. --> "agua sanitaria" aquí también
> 
> En ese caso no sé si watter supply sería más preciso. Al contrario, aquí sólo dices "agua" y podría ser la que devuelves de tu WC...


 
gray water​


----------



## máxima_estrella

begoña fernandez said:


> Hola rholt,
> 
> sería drinkable water.
> 
> saludos
> BF


 
No sé en UK, pero en los EEUU se dice "drinking water" y no "drinkable".


----------



## petermiles

byte2 said:


> Hola a todos. ¿Existe en inglés la expresión agua sanitaria referida a aguas limpias? ¿Cómo se traduce, por favor?
> 
> Esta es la frase:
> 
> distribuyendo componentes para instalaciones de calefacción y agua sanitaria en la Península Ibérica.
> 
> y éste es mi intento: :blush:
> 
> 
> distributing heating and sanitary water components in the Iberia Peninsula.
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## petermiles

In inglaterra se usa "mains water"  (agua de la red) mejor que "sanitary water"


----------



## EliTrans

Hi, I'm still confused as to whether "agua sanitaria" is drinking water or sanitary (waste) water?? They are quite different!!

I'm translating a report for the EU with the following sentence:
"_los edificios deben estar dotados de colectores térmicos para calentar el agua sanitaria y las piscinas climatizadas"

_In this case, I understand it be "potable water"??
Can someone please confirm this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cirrus

My question here would be whether or not the sanitaria part of this has that much importance. They supply hot water be it for domestic use or the swimming pools.


----------



## EliTrans

I thought it was important to distinguish that it's potable water in this context because other "sanitary" systems are discussed in the same text. But I agree with what you say here "for domestic use"....

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Poquoson711

EliTrans said:


> Hi, I'm still confused as to whether "agua sanitaria" is drinking water or sanitary (waste) water?? They are quite different!!
> 
> I'm translating a report for the EU with the following sentence:
> "_los edificios deben estar dotados de colectores térmicos para calentar el agua sanitaria y las piscinas climatizadas"
> 
> _In this case, I understand it be "potable water"??
> Can someone please confirm this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Based on this discussion and on brief research of my own (found a hot water heater listed as for "agua sanitaria"), I would say that "agua sanitaria" in Spanish *does not* refer to wastewater, but rather to potable hot water.  Keep in mind that there is no reason to heat wastewater, with the possible exception of inside the anaerobic digester of a wastewater treatment plant.  Sanitary sewer pipes inside buildings are not heated.  I would probably translate your sentence as 
_"the buildings should be provided with solar thermal collectors for hot water supply and for the indoor swimming pools"_


----------



## EliTrans

Right, that's why I ended up going with "potable." (I already submitted the translation) 
Thanks for the explanation!


----------

